
Kanye Ipsum: Add some confidence to your placeholder text - tylucaskelley
https://github.com/tylucaskelley/kanye-ipsum
======
onion2k
These things are quite fun, but don't be tempted to use them as placeholder
text for anything a client or a user will see. They won't understand the point
- lorem is _clearly_ just a placeholder, anything vaguely English isn't.

~~~
tzs
I'd have preferred something vaguely English the first time I encountered the
lorem text. It would have saved me a lot of confusion.

Rather than thinking, "Oh, nonsensical text with typographic characteristics
similar to English to show how the layout works with this template", I thought
"Oh, this sample article that is supposed to be an example of good use of this
template is in the wrong language...somehow my installation got screwed up and
it installed the wrong template set".

I then spent two or three hours trying to figure out how to tell the software
I wanted my examples in English before I came across an explanation of the
lorem text.

------
SNvD7vEJ
How about a Donald Trump -ipsum?

“I know words, I have the best words”

Dorem Trumpsum

~~~
tylucaskelley
+1

------
leeoniya
the jquery dependency could be replaced with 5 lines of js by using
querySelector & textContent. a jquery plugin should just be a wrapper around
the main lib.

~~~
tylucaskelley
yeah of course not the most serious or thought out project haha, made it more
just to play around with some tools and have a good time

~~~
leeoniya
the project should strive to be as serious as Kanye is about Kanye :D

~~~
tylucaskelley
nothing can be that serious tho D:

------
takeda
I like how the minified version is 30KB and the original one is only 12.6KB.

~~~
tylucaskelley
shoutout to sourcemaps being big haha

------
wilsonfiifi
Should probably have named it yeepsum...

------
ar7hur
"There are some lame fake accounts trying to make Kanye-isms that are not Mark
Twain level."

